# Publications for Chemical Safety / Hazard Communications Free download



## safety113 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*Ppublications for Chemical Safety / Hazard Communications*
*Free Download: *​ Chemical Hazard Communication
Flammables & Combustibles
Flammables & Combustibles Handout
Flammables Lesson Plan
Guidelines for Hazard Determination
Hazard Communication Information
Hazard Communication Handout
Hazardous Chemicals in Labs Facts
HAZCOM Guidelines for Compliance
HAZCOM in Labs Fact Sheet
HAZCOM Lesson Plan
Highly Hazardous Chemicals Fact Sheet
Highly Hazardous Chemicals Fact Sheet (Spanish)
Model Training Program
MSDS Form
Safety In The Chemical Industry​​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي أحمد على الملفات


----------



## husscorps (7 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks Ahmed


----------

